

Apple rejects an iPad clock app because it doesn't have any extraneous features - bensummers
http://yourhead.tumblr.com/post/539227006/apple-wont-give-you-the-time-of-day

======
contextfree
I suspect the real reason was just that Apple thinks there are already enough
clocks in the App Store, and even if this one is better than some of the
existing clocks, booting one of them to make way for it isn't feasible. In
other words, the feature that it lacks is a sufficiently early submit date.

~~~
crocowhile
If I had an iPad and wanted to install a clock app, I'd just go for the one I
like the best. Why would I give a shit about submission date.

Do you check submission date when you install a Firefox addon?

